# Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?



## Wannseesprinter (4. Mai 2010)

*Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Hallo zusammen,

da der alljährliche Frühjahrsputz nicht nur die eigenen vier Wände, sondern auch mal den Rechner betreffen sollte, habe ich kurzen Prozess mit dem nun mehr als drei Jahre alten Staub gemacht.

Ich habe zu Beginn meiner Arbeiten wirklich nicht viel von Druckluft aus der Dose gehalten. Schon gar nicht von veredelter Luft, wenn man den Kaufpreis dieser Behältnisse bedenkt. Ihr bekommt eine kleine Auswahl davon hier: Diverse Druckluft-Sprays bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Die Preis variieren sehr stark, da der Inhalt der Sprühdosen auch sehr unterschiedlich ist. Ich habe 3,40 Euro für 400 Milliliter geblecht. Sicherlich kommt ihr günstiger heran. Hinterher war ich auch fuchsiger 

Nun sollen der vielen Worte auch Taten Folgen. Damit die Unterschiede direkt klar werden, seht ihr jeweils ein Foto vor und eins nachdem der Putzteufel gewütet hat:

Das beQuiet! 400 Watt Netzteil hat einige Umdrehungen auf dem Buckel. So präsentiert es uns auch. Sehr feiner Staub hat sich vor allem zwischen den Metallwaben und innerhalb auf die Kupferspulen (leider auf diesem Foto nur unscharf zu erkennen) abgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil war bei der gesamten Druckluftbehandlung die Dreckschleuder Nummer 2. Es hat sich quasi vor Staub übergeben, als ich dem Rechnerkraftwerk von innen einen kräftigen Sprühstoß durch die Schaufeln des Lüfters drückte. Danach konnte es sich aber doch wieder sehen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mein Gehäuse eine minimale Saugwirkung - bedingt durch die verschiedene Motorisierung der Lüfter - nach innen hat, bleibt selbst bei den Anschlüssen am Heck kein Auge trocken. Hier muss man nicht genau hinsehen, um zu erkennen, dass das Problem am Rande des Wahnsinns...Verzeihung, der Anschlüsse liegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach der Schönheitskur mit Druckluft konnte sich aber auch der Hintern des Gehäuses wieder auf meinen nicht so edel wirkenden Schreibtisch sehen lassen. Sieht zwar niemand, ich weiß aber, dass jetzt der Staub wieder freie Bahn hat, von hinten einzudringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der fast harmloseste Kandidat war der 250 Millimeter einnehmende Seitenlüfter. Zweifelsohne bleibt bei solch einer langen Zeit auch hier einiges hängen. Die Schaufeln des Lüfters haben den Großteil an Staub mitgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem sich aber der Lüfter aufgrund des Druckes der Luft wie ein wild gewordenes Schwein drehte, fackelte er nicht lange und gab allen Dreck ab, den er die Jahre hinweg sammelte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundert euch nicht über die verschiedenen Betrachtungswinkel. Ich habe leider nicht darauf geachtet, wie genau ich die Vorher-Fotos aufnahm 

Eine Festplatte im Gehäuse hatte einen sehr feinen Staubfilm auf dem Gehäuse, der aber nicht weiter wild war. Der Fingerabdruck darauf ist auch schon sicherlich ein halbes Jahr alt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Festplatte war an sich der unempfindlichste Patient und ließ sich auch recht problemlos von Staub befreien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitunter hat der Silent Eagle von Sharkoon eine kühlende Funktion im Gehäuse. Man soll meinen, dass der Lüfter an dieser Position enorm viel Staub an sich haften lässt, dem ist aber nicht so gewesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einigen Augenblicken Bearbeitungszeit und einer unempfindlich eingestellten Lunge - ich habe wohlgemerkt nicht bei strömenden Regen draußen gesprüht - war auch dieser Lüfter recht gut von Fremdkörpern befreit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Härtefall wollte ich mir selbstverständlich zum Schluss aufbewahren.

Der gute alte Freund und Kupferstecher: Der Prozessor-Kühlblock. Bei diesem Anblick ließ es mich schon panisch nach Luft schnappen, weil ich genau wusste, wie sich das äußern würde, wenn ich ihm einen gut gemeinten Sprühstoß verpassen würde. Das sieht auf dem Foto noch sehr harmlos aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie vermutet brachte mich der CPU-Kühler fast dazu, nach einer Spenderlunge zu kreischen. Es war höllisch viel (!) Staub zwischen den Kühlrippen, sodass die Masse, die dort heraus "sprudelte", fast an ein Wunder glauben ließ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis und habe trotz der 3,40 Euro Investition noch einiges in der Dose für die zukünftigen Taten übrig.

Zwar habe ich meiner CPU einen Temperaturaufschub von knapp 1 °C verpasst, dieser kann aber durchaus in der Messungenauigkeit der Elektronik liegen.

Wer also möchte: Gebt euch den Kick und haut mal richtig auf den Staub 

Kritik darf geäußert werden, an mich gerichtete Fragen direkt an meine Stirn heften und Lob bitte nur in haushaltsüblichen Mengen verschütten. Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit!

Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Coole Aktion 
Mein Frinkiac erlebt jetzt grade seinen ersten Frühling und feiert grad Geburttag. nach dem Umzug in ein neues CAse ist er immernoch ziemlich Staubfrei. Trotzdem wird das wohl bei mir auchmal passieren ...


----------



## shengli (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Hätte nie gedacht, das diese Druckluft-Sprays da viel bringen.

Wenn man sich dann aber deine Bilder ansieht, wird man wohl eines besseren belehrt.

Nur frage ich mich gerade, ob die auch solch einen Schmodder aus dem NT-Gehäuse gepustet bekommen?


----------



## Torsley (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

auf arbeit ist auch überall druckluft und wenn man erstmal die vorzüge kennt, wird man sie lieben. ^^ ich bin eh dafür, das jedes haus druckluft bekommt. dann muss man nie wieder staubwischen! höchstens anschließend die nachbarn! XD


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das so gut geht.
Gut, dass ich nen Druckluftkompressor habe
Den werd' ich wohl auch mal umfunktionieren...


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Danke das hab ich gebraucht 

Bei dem Netzteil,einfach nur Druckluft reinsprühen und das wars,oder nacher noch irgendwie absaugen?

Sollte man beim Grafikkartenlüfter das gleiche machen?


----------



## cesimbra (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

WARNUNG -- auch wenn meistens wenig passiert:

Die Lüfter vor der Druckluftanwendung blockieren -- wer wie oben beschrieben bläst, bis der Lüfter dreht "wie ein wild gewordenes Schwein" riskiert im besten Falle nur den Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung -- im schlechtesten Falle aber weitaus mehr, sowas kann _richtig_ teuer werden.

cu
Thomas


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Naja beim netzteil wird es weniger gebracht haben du wirst den Staub wahrscheinlich reingeblasen haben, wenn du es nicht geöffnet hast. Ich mach meinen Pc einmal im Monat sauber mit Pinseln und Rasierpinsel. Wenn man zb.Raucher ist bringt Druckluftspray garnichts den der Staub klebt. Aber so sieht man mal nen Ergebnis aber ich bleibe bei den Pinseln.


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Das wollte ich auch schon immer mal machen, nur ich wusste nicht, wieviele Dosen ich dafür brauche. Anscheinend reicht eine, höchstens 2. Das werde ich mir merken


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Moin,

@shengli: Wenn das Netzteilgehäuse geschlossen ist, wirst du in solch einem Fall zu Beginn von Erfolg gekrönt sein – denkt man erstmal. Der richtig feine, festsitzende Staub zwischen den Elektronikkomponenten kann aber nur durch Öffnen des Gehäuses weitgehend rückstandslos entfernt werden. Zu einer Öffnung des Netzteils rate ich aber ab, so lange noch die Gewährleistungzeit gilt - nicht selten haben Netzteilgehäuse ein "Öffnungssiegel" - und ihr selbst nach Ablauf dieses Zeitraums nicht ohne Weiteres an der empfindlichen Elektronik herumsprühen solltet 

@Torsley: Die Schweinerei ist leider auch nicht nur beim Nachbarn. Ich hatte spätestens nach dem Besprühen des CPU-Kühlers alle Hände zu tun, den groben Belag vom Boden einigermaßen mit dem Staubsauger zu entfernen. Erfreulicherweise war ich mir diesem Ausmaß zu Beginn meiner Arbeiten überhaupt nicht bewusst. Beim nächsten Massaker gehe ich am besten direkt vor die Tür.

Die Vorzüge von Druckluft werden einem erst klar, sobald man selbst in den Genuss dieses Wundermittels gekommen ist  Interessant wird es immer wieder, wenn man in Vergessenheit geriet und die Sprühdose waagerecht hält. PCGH hat es mal gut demonstriert, wie erstaunlich effektiv sich damit eine CPU kühl halten lässt.

@thrian: Du solltest vorher an den zugänglichen Stellen vorsichtig mit dem Staubsauger arbeiten. Dieser nimmt dir zumindest den Großteil des außen anhaftenden Staubs weg, den du mit der Druckluft eher wild umherblasen würdest.

Den Grafikkartenlüfter kannst du ebenfalls sehr einfach damit entstauben. Einfacher ist es aber, die Grafikkarte dafür auszubauen, um die vollen 360 ° des Lüfters zu erreichen.

Wie cesimbra warnte, ist das natürlich nicht verkehrt: Bevor man, wie ich, die Lüfter verrückt durchdrehen lasst, unbedingt darauf achten, dass diese dazu erst gar nicht kommen. Schließlich sollen die Lüfter danach auch wieder gesäubert ihren Dienst verrichten. Also bitte die Lüfter vor der Sprühbehandlung mit den Fingern fest halten.

@Veriquitas: Ein Pinsel ist hervorragend für festsitzende Krümel unter dem Tastenfeld der Tastatur und ebenfalls äußerst hilfreich bei für eine Druckluftdose unzugängliche Stellen, wie schräg angewinkelte Luftaustritte an der Front eines Rechners.

@Bond2602: Eine dürfte für einen (normal ausgestatteten) Rechner vollkommen ausreichen. Du wirst höchstens in deiner elanvollen Arbeit gebremst, weil die Sprüdose nach einiger Zeit der Benutzung unvorstellbar kalt wird der Luftdruck nachlässt. Kurz verschnaufen ist dann angesagt 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Sie vergaßen die unvorstellbare Präsenz von 6 Lüftern + Grafikkarte + Netzteil in meinem System, welches nach Säuberung lechzt 

Wenn ich so eine Aktion mal starte, kaufe ich besser 2. Doppelt hält besser  ... mit dem Rest mach ich dann meine Gitarre sauber (auch ein netter Kandidat für einen Staubfänger) *fg*


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

@moderator:

hast damit schön sauber gekriegt, deine hardware, respekt!

kleinste partikel von staub sind, glaub ich, selbst mit luftfilter nicht wirklich zu bremsen. kommen also so gut wie überall und bei jedem rechner vor. ich reinige mein antc902 ca alle 2 wochen, so bleiben mir größere verunreinigungen erspart.

doch ganz für nix sind die filter ja doch nicht: das gröbste an staub halten sie definitiv auf. staubfilter kann man mit feinem pollen- oder insektengitter auch einfach selbst basteln und vor die luft-ansaugenden lüfter montieren...so ist man vor flockenartigem staub, meiner erfahrung nach, noch am besten geschützt...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

@Bond2602: Die Hand voll Lüfter befreist du dann mit der ersten Dose grob von Staub. Ich sehe schon das Notebook meiner Freundin, wie es sich nach einer starken Brise Druckluft sehnt.

@stefan.net82: Danke für die Blumen  Richtig, die ganz feinen Partikel paaren sich leider nicht vollständig mit der Luft, begegnet sie ihnen mit noch so voller Wucht. Da ist dann wohl ein feuchter Lappen oder ähnliches vonnöten, was beim Computer selbstverständlich der garantierte Hardwaretod bedeutet.

Die feinmaschige Nylonstrumpfhose aus Mutters Schrank soll sich auch hervorragend als Vorfilter für groben Schmutz eignen. Ausprobiert habe ich's noch nicht; ist jetzt bereits zu spät. Man lebt abseits von Hotel Mama


----------



## herethic (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Sollte ich mit Druckluft duch den Lüfter oder durch die Rillen blasen?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

eine Frage!
gibt es druckluftspray bei obi?
wenn ja, wie viel kostet sowas? für 2,30 € muss man ja net online kaufen


----------



## herethic (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ja gibts.

Aber auch bei Mediamarkt,Saturn,Medi Max,Conrad etc.



Ist Druckluft eigentlich wirklich so schlecht wie sein Ruf?

Ist es normal,das da Chemikalien drin sind?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Hallo,

@thrian: Du solltest zuerst die Blätter des Lüfters mit Druckluft behandeln, danach die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers, weil sich duch die erste Behandlung am Lüfter gerne etwas in die Rillen drückt.

Nun, in Druckluft befinden sich verschiedene Gase, die in die Umwelt entweichen. Dass keine FCKW (Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoffe) mehr drin sein dürfen und die Kennzeichnung darüber Pflicht zu sein scheint, ist, glaube ich, erstmal nicht der Rede wert. Ich sehe das mit der Benutzung von Druckluft nicht so eng. Gibt's darüber einen längeren (kritischen) Bericht, den ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen sollte?

@FreshStyleZ: Es könnte möglich sein, dass du Druckluft beim besagten Baumarkt bekommst. Jedoch solltest du dir bewusst sein, dass solche Geschäfte eventuell mehr Personal und Fixkosten haben, als ein Online-Händler, was sich am Ende auf den Preis niederschlagen kann. Nur so als kleiner Anreiz 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Die Druckluft Dose ist nicht ungefährlich, da sehr niedrige Temps ereicht werden und somit sich wasser ansammeln kann, also nicht stundenlang auf eine stelle richten!


Sehr günstig und leicht zu benutzen Puderpinsel, ein fach der Freundin einen klauen  sich dabei aber nicht erwischen lassen oder besser fragen ob sie einen über hat (vor Benutzung denn Pinsel auswaschen und trocknen) 

dieser ist perfekt für Lüfter, Kühler usw + Staubsauger und der PC blitzt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Richtig, Druckluftdosen werden bei längerem Gebrauch kalt und verlieren auch Arbeitsdruck, der durch diese Kälte begründet ist.

Die Idee mit dem Pinsel hatte ich auch. Leider sind mir diese Puderpinsel noch etwas zu klein


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

*@Wannseesprinter:*

So klein sind diese Pinsel auch nicht, du wirst staunen was es da für Größen gibt  und ich denke, dass kann ich als Mädchen schon beurteilen 


Ich selbst habe den Wert von Druckluft zu schätzen gelernt. Wir hatten schon viele Kunden deren Rechner nicht mehr funktioniert haben weil sie nicht mal im Traum daran gedacht haben, was Staub alles anrichten kann auf die Dauer der Jahre. Es gab einige Überhitzungen... ich hab auch schon Rechner geöffnet und dort hingen schon maßig Spinnenfäden^^ Wenn man bedenkt, dass Staub aus 90% abgestorbener Hautpartikel besteht, finde ich das schon recht eklig und man sollte dann schon öfter mal seinen Rechner von innen reinigen... wir haben zum Glück auch einen Druckluftkompressor.... Netzteil damit ausblasen ist relativ einfach... nur bei manchen bin ich am Überlegen ob ich nicht einen Atemschutz tragen muss  
Viele Kunden behaupten dann auch öfter mal "Ich hab aber von außen immer schön mit dem Staubsauger abgesaugt".... Hier mal an alle Kunden: DAS BRINGT EIGTL ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS^^
Wie bereits erwähnt sollte man die Lüfter vorher blockieren und bestenfalls auch abklemmen... sonst kann es - soweit ich weiss- zu Überspannungen auf dem Mainboard oder sonstiges kommen... und wenn der Lüfter überdreht, kann er auch futsch gehen... wenn der ein Kugellager hat, kann mit übertriebener Druckluft auch den killen 

Und wenn man jemand kennt der einen Druckluftkompressor hat lohnt es sich auch mal den heißgeliebten PC dort hinzubringen... den ich würde für soetwas nie Geld ausgeben um es mir in Dosen zu kaufen 

Ich hoffe, meine Erfahrungen konnten ein wenig helfen


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Also Druckluft hab ich zwar auch aber nur für diese Grafikkarten. Für Lüfter nehm ich ein Tuch oder Küchenrolle. Für CPU Kühler wird regelmäßig abgesaugt sodass dieser dicke Staub gar nicht erst drankommt. Hab letztens nen PC fürn Kumpel flott gemacht und den CPU Kühler mit Wasser abgewaschen, das geht auch gut.

Wenn ich meine Druckluftdose schüttel kommt so ein eiskalter Schmodder raus wenn du das ins Netzteil reinhälts wirds wahrscheinlich bei direkter Inbetriebnahme nen Kurzschluss geben.

@ Threadersteller: Lebst du im Raucherhaushalt?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

@Miezekatze: Ich sauge auch in aller Regelmäßigkeit meinen Rechner von innen (vorsichtig) aus, was aber den Staub nicht vom Festsetzen zwischen den Kühllamellen abhält. Ich werde mal Ausschau nach einen Pinsel größerer Dimension halten. Danke für den Hinweis 

@schlappe89: Der Haushalt hier ist völlig frei von nikotinabdunstendem Etwas - das schon sehr lange  Konntest du etwas auf den Bildern feststellen, was auf solch einen Haushalt hindeutet?


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ne ich hatte mal einen PC von ebay und da war so Staub auf dem CPU Kühler wie bei dir und der PC hat nach Rauch gestunken. Is wohl ganz normaler Staub.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ja, bei mir ist es üblicher Hausstaub. Bei einem Raucherhaushalt wäre noch die Überlegung da, den Kugellagern etc. der Lüfter eine Grundreinigung zu unterziehen. Nikotin ist noch aggressiver, als jede Anhäufung von Hautpartikeln.


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Das mit dem Raucherhaushalt kenne ich nur zu gut... Mein Dad und mein Bruder beide starke Raucher und leidenschaftliche WOW-Spieler, qualmen immer das ganze Zimmer voll, darunter leiden dann die weißen (mittlerweile bestimmt wieder gelben) Vorhänge und die Peripherie.... wofrüher noch Mäuse und Tastaturen, sowie Monitore und Gehäuse in weiß waren hatten die Geräte keine Chance gegen den Rauch irgendwann waren sie Gelb... da ich mir das aber nie anschauen konnte bin ich mit Kunststoffreiniger dagegen gegangen, also es wird nicht nur das Innenleben des Rechners verdreckt.... auch außen würde ich öfter mal reinigen...  Du glaubst garnicht was da manchmal für ein Schmodder runter kommt...^^

Tja beim Saugen zwischen den Lamellen hilft nicht mal ein Dyson ohne Saugkraftverlust


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

@Miezekatze

sowas auch schonaml gehabt?

http://www.dau-alarm.de/pictures/hardware/sonst-020_k.jpg

http://www.dau-alarm.de/pictures/hardware/sonst-002a_k.jpg


mit dem Lüfter hat du recht, ist dann wie ein Dynamo, wenn der ans NT angeschlossen ist wohl aber kein Problem.

Vergilbte Eingabegeräte da hilft auch Zahnpasta oder Scheuermilch^^ aber bitte nicht das Mobo damit putzen


----------



## herethic (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @thrian: Du solltest zuerst die Blätter des Lüfters mit Druckluft behandeln, danach die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers, weil sich duch die erste Behandlung am Lüfter gerne etwas in die Rillen drückt.
> 
> Nun, in Druckluft befinden sich verschiedene Gase, die in die Umwelt entweichen. Dass keine FCKW (Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoffe) mehr drin sein dürfen und die Kennzeichnung darüber Pflicht zu sein scheint, ist, glaube ich, erstmal nicht der Rede wert. Ich sehe das mit der Benutzung von Druckluft nicht so eng. Gibt's darüber einen längeren (kritischen) Bericht, den ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen sollte?


Also hier gibts einige die was gegen Druckluftspray haben.

Warum sind da Gase drin?Können die nicht einfach nur Luft reintuen?  

Also darf ich mit Druckluft ins Lager eines Lüfters reinpusten oder zerstöre ich ihn dann.

Sollte ich vor dem benutzen des Sprays nicht vielleicht erstmal in den Raum sprühen um evt. auftredendes Wasser "auszuscheiden"?


----------



## Amigo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ich sag nur eins: SAUBA! 

Hab auch noch nie Druckluft verwendet, aber auch nur gutes gehört.
Bilder sprechen ja für sich, also meinem NT werd ich das auch mal gönnen zum Herbst.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Moin,

@thrian: Auf der Flasche steht auch ein Vermerk, dass man vor dem ersten Gebrauch einen Sprühstoß in den Raum machen soll, da eventuell vorhandenes Kondensat etc. austreten kann und nicht auf die (wahrscheinlich teure) Hardware landet 

@FX5200-289Mhz: Wenn der Herbst nicht all zu kalt ist, nimm das Netzteil bei diesem Vorhaben mit nach draußen - es wird sonst sehr trocken in der Lunge.

Gruß
Wanseesprinter


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Boaaa poiu das is so derbe ekelhaft ^^ 
Was ist das für ein Schmodder auf dem Bild und wie kann man das guten Gewissens auf den Teppich legen?

Krass


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ich denke, dass Staub sich ab einem gewissen Komprimierungsgrad verflüssigt, wenn man diese abschreckenden Bilder sieht


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Das sieht aus wie verweste Leiche. *schüttel*
Kann man sich schon sowas wie ein pc Reinigungskit kaufen? Also was qualitativ hochwertiges?


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ich hab ja auch schon einige eklige PCs aufgemacht aber die übertreffen es wirklich poiu 

Und da wundern sich einige warums dann nicht mehr funktioniert.... der hat bestimmt 10 Jahre gestanden oder war bei Menschen die nicht wissen was Staubsauger sind


----------



## debalz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Hab mir letztens auch ein paar Reinigungstools (bei Conrad) besorgt;
-Reinigungsschaum für den Monitor : hat mich nicht überzeugt - wenn die Sonne schräg draufscheint sieht man trotz Schaum- und Microfasertuchbehandlung immer noch Schlieren (nerv)

-Druckluftspray : an sich ganz sinnvoll, vor allem das verlängerte Plastikröhrchen mit dem man wirklich in die letzte Ecke kommt; jedoch ist etwas Vorsicht geboten! -> die Dose auf keinen Fall schräg halten, dann kommt nämlich Flüssigkeit(Gas) raus wie bei einem kaputten Feuerzeug!

Mein Lieblingstool hab ich beim Künstler- und Hausfrauenbedarfsladen besorgt:
ein Rindsohrhaarpinsel für satte 4,80€ - der ist antistatisch, geschmeidig und sollte auf keinen Fall beim Reinigungsprojekt fehlen


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Betreff Bilder:

kennt ihr die seite nicht leider wird die nicht mehr aktualisiert 

ich vermute das es der PC vom "Krebs Kandidaten" aus akte X war, Scherz bei Seite aber wo leben die leute^^

gibt aber noch einige extreme Bilder dort, mein persöhnlicher favorit : KLICK & Klick2

Link ->DAU Alarm Gallery


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Doch die Seite kannte ich schon, wusste aber leider nicht mehr wie sie heißt bzw. wusste bis vor kurzem aber auch nicht mal was ein DAU ist 

Aber an die Bilder die du gepostet hast konnte ich mich auch nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Das ist eine der besten Seiten die ich kenne 

meine Favoriten:
CPU1
CPU2
CPU3 und CPU4 passen zum topic 
Mainboard


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

die Lapi Hetpipe ist auch Oo 

http://www.dau-alarm.de/pictures/hardware/sonst-002b_k.jpg


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

So, hier mal meine Druckluft*dose* ... 

Und keine Sprüche wegen dem Staub auf dem Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ich frag mich ob die übelst zugestaubten Teile noch funktioniert haben oder an Überhitzung verreckt sind.... Oo


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



> Und keine Sprüche wegen dem Staub auf dem Teil



man ist dein PC aber verdreckt gewesen wenn selbst deine "DruckluftDose" soviel abbekommen hat 

@Miezekatze

manchmal schon hatte schon mehrere Büro PCs die seit dem Kauf nicht mehr gesäubert wurden und laufen.

aber die waren auch nicht so versift^^ 

Wobei ich saagen muss das dreck gut Konserviert^^ hab hier und da mal was wieder belebt nach dem Reinigen sah das teil aus wie neu zB meine Technics Anlage


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



poiu schrieb:


> man ist dein PC aber verdreckt gewesen wenn selbst deine "DruckluftDose" soviel abbekommen hat



Nehe  der steht draußen im Schuppen und wenn ich pußte, kommt so einmal im Monat vor, dann Terassentür auf, Schlauch rein und ab gehts. ABER ich werd sie jetzt mal putzen gehen, meine Dose


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Damals noch werden die wahrscheinlich überhitzt sein. Außerdem wurden zu DAU meistens Retouren geschickt also muss an dem PC was kaputt gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Das mit dem Raucherhaushalt kenne ich nur zu gut... Mein Dad und mein Bruder beide starke Raucher und leidenschaftliche WOW-Spieler, qualmen immer das ganze Zimmer voll, darunter leiden dann die weißen (mittlerweile bestimmt wieder gelben) Vorhänge und die Peripherie.... wofrüher noch Mäuse und Tastaturen, sowie Monitore und Gehäuse in weiß waren hatten die Geräte keine Chance gegen den Rauch irgendwann waren sie Gelb... da ich mir das aber nie anschauen konnte bin ich mit Kunststoffreiniger dagegen gegangen, also es wird nicht nur das Innenleben des Rechners verdreckt.... auch außen würde ich öfter mal reinigen...  Du glaubst garnicht was da manchmal für ein Schmodder runter kommt...^^
> 
> Tja beim Saugen zwischen den Lamellen hilft nicht mal ein Dyson ohne Saugkraftverlust


 
Wahhh.... Du tust mir richtig leid.... Ist einfach nur ekelhalft sowas vergilbtes am PC zu haben... Bin ich froh das in meiner Familie keiner Raucht....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige "Steril-Enthusiast", der seine Maus und Tastatur nach Benutzen bis zum nächsten Gebraucht mit einem Tuch abdeckt?


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Wie umständlich


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Die Tastatur kann man in die Spülmaschine tun. Ansonsten Druckluftdose.


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

@ Nein bist nicht der einzige, ich mache sogar sowas


----------



## Miezekatze (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

*@Painkiller:*

Ja ich tu mir öfter mal selbst leid... ich selbst rauche nämlich nicht^^ Wohne aber jetzt bei meiner Mum die ist selten daheim und wenn dann raucht sie nur im unteren Stockwerk 

Ich krümel meine Tastatur öfter mal zu ich muss zugeben es ist kaum zu erahnen was da schon alles drüber gelaufen ist... von Kaba über Soße bis hin zu Essen was drauf gefallen ist^^ Wurde immer nur grob gereinigt... seit ich meinen eigenen PC habe passiert sowas aber nicht mehr so oft...^^ ist ja dann auch meine Tastatur  aber meine Netbooktastatur krümel ich trotzdem noch voll


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Hallo,

Ich mache das mit meiner Tastatur auch, aber bei einer Laptoptastatur, einmal und nie wieder. Ich habe mal die Tastatur meines Medion MD 96420 unter nen Wasserhahn gelgt, wieder eingebaut und danach gingen Zahlen sowie eineige Tasten nicht mehr. Immer mit der Bildschirmtastatur zu schreiben ist auch eine ewige Klickerei 

Zum Thema DruLu, Ich habe hier einen 8Bar 50l 2-Zylinder. Lackieren und Reifenwechseln mit Schlagschrauber sind damit kein Problem .
Meine Hardware wird erst abgeblasen und danach mit ner Rolle Klopapier vom übrigem Dreck befreit


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Moin,

wenn ich mir das auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, würde mir glatt der Wunsch in den Sinn kommen, PCGH würde mit einem Partner günstig ein Reinigungsset (Druckluft, Pinsel, Tuch, Reinigungsflüssigkeit) anbieten. Wäre das nicht etwas? 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Naja ich glaube das lohnt sich nicht so. Druckluft bekommt man überall und Tuch und Pinsel hat man zu Hause. Es müsste irgendein neues Werkzeug geben mit dem man Lüfter und die Kühlerlamellen einfacher sauber machen kann. Also muss man eher was neues erfinden ^^


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> *@Painkiller:*
> 
> Ja ich tu mir öfter mal selbst leid... ich selbst rauche nämlich nicht^^ Wohne aber jetzt bei meiner Mum die ist selten daheim und wenn dann raucht sie nur im unteren Stockwerk
> 
> Ich krümel meine Tastatur öfter mal zu ich muss zugeben es ist kaum zu erahnen was da schon alles drüber gelaufen ist... von Kaba über Soße bis hin zu Essen was drauf gefallen ist^^ Wurde immer nur grob gereinigt... seit ich meinen eigenen PC habe passiert sowas aber nicht mehr so oft...^^ ist ja dann auch meine Tastatur  aber meine Netbooktastatur krümel ich trotzdem noch voll


 
hihi, Krümel in der Tastatur...  Davon kann dir meine alte G15 ein Lied singen....

Bei meiner G19 pass ich aber auf. Deswegen trinke und ess ich nicht mehr über der Tastatur...^^


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Oder man isst nen Schweinsbraten so wie ich gerade ^^ der krümelt nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> So, hier mal meine Druckluft*dose* ...
> 
> Und keine Sprüche wegen dem Staub auf dem Teil
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=231780&stc=1&d=1274958035



*Nicht ohne Wasserabscheider nutzen!*


----------



## TheRammbock (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Sonst spuckt er Kondenswasser, jepp. Hab ich schon mitbekommen


----------



## debalz (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

und falls ihr Pinsel kauft fragt nach Rindsohrhaarpinsel!
die sind top


----------



## FatBoo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Noch besser als sauber machen: Zusehen, dass der Saub gar nicht erst rein kommt


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*



FatBoo schrieb:


> Noch besser als sauber machen: Zusehen, dass der Saub gar nicht erst rein kommt



Das ist aber unmöglich! Man kanns einschränken, aber verhindern nicht


----------



## hyperionical (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Fürs Lüfter reinigen gibts nur einen absolute Methode und das is abmachen - unter warmes fließendes Wasser halten - trocknen- fertig, das entfernt im Gegensatz zu Druckluft faktisch kostenfrei auch den ganz feinen Staub in Sekunden.
Und für alle die wegen Wasser und Elektronik schreien wollen - ich habe schon massenweise (100+ und viele mehrmals] Lüfter so gereinig und 0 Ausfälle sowohl bei 3 als auch bei 20€ Lüftern.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Guten Morgen,

wenn wir schon bei Flüssigkeiten zum Reinigen sind: Welche Hardware ist eigentlich in der Regel Spülmaschinenfest? 

Ich weiß wohl - ganz andere Ecke von "Hardware" -, dass Rahmen von Schaltern und Steckdosen, sollten sie vollständig aus Kunststoff sein, nach einem Waschgang im Geschirrspüler aussehen, als kämen sie frisch aus der Produktion 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## schlappe89 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Tastaturen sind spülmaschinenfest, man muss das Ding nur laaaaange trocknen lassen ^^


----------



## Miezekatze (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Gibt auch einige Granaten, die einfach nur die Tasten abmachen und die dann in die Spülmaschine werfen^^.... sollen danach auch schön sauber sein... dabei könnt man sich einfach ne neue kaufen, einige die das machen, machen das mit 10 Euro Tastaturen


----------



## schlappe89 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

naja richtige Gamer haben keine 10 Euro Media Markt Tastatur


----------



## Miezekatze (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ja, da muss ich dir zustimmen 

Wobei es einige gute Gamer geben soll, die trotz billig Maus und billig Tastatur richtig gut sind


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Niemals kommt meine G19 in die Spülmaschine....


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

hmmm...ich hab bei mir auch ne "Druckluftdose" rumstehen.....ich glaub 8BAR Arbeitsdruck und ein 250l Tank

Kann ich damit reinigen? Natürlich einen gewissen Abstend von Düse zur HW vorausgesetzt.

Stefan Panye schrieb was von einem Wasserabscheidder...Was ist das und viel wichtiger: Woran erkenne das ich so einen habe?


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Klar kannste damit reinigen! Ausgezeichnet sogar. 

wasserabscheider druckluft - Google-Suche hier sind mal verschiedene Wasserabscheider zu sehen.


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ohhh...Google*schämweilzudoof*

Hmm..ich meine mal was von Öl im Kompri gelesen zu haben...das wird aber auch mit nem Wasserabscheider Weggemacht,oder?


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Ach man, mir gehts auch öfters mal so, das ich auf dem Schlauch steh 

Meiner braucht zumindest noch Öl (aber mein alter Herr meint, gibt wohl auch welche ohne) und dann halt eben noch Kondenswasser was sich bildet. Beides wird mit dem Ausscheider weggefiltert.


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Gut!

Dann geh ich los und hol mir ein Wasserabscheider....die ohne ÖL werden glaub ich mit Teflon betrieben,ist ja zum abdichten da,das Öl bzw. das Teflon


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weiche Staub! Oder: Wie schaffe ich mehr Platz im Gehäuse?*

Jetzt wo du es sagst, bin ich der Meinung das er wohl Teflon erwähnt hat. Naja, mein Teil ist so´n billig Ding, aber dafür reicht er allemal, zumal er ja eigentlich nur die Reifen aufpumpen sollte. Naja und hin und wieder mal das "Gästebett" 

Und kommt drauf an, wieviel Staub da ist. Aber im Schnitt puste ich aus 30 bis 40 cm Entfernung.


----------

